# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Вернулся вирус на первую страницу сайта.

## Amala Govinda das

Харе Кришна. На Андроиде опять переводит на страницу с предложением скачать вирус. В этот раз даже сам начинает загрузку.

Ваш слуга, АГд.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Исправили. Проверьте, пожалуйста.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Просьба ко всем посетителям сайта - если встретили вирус, пожалуйста, сообщите, когда именно, во сколько вирус появился. Это нужно, чтобы по логам найти, как именно вирус внедряется.

----------


## Amala Govinda das

Харе Кришна!
Все в порядке. Спасибо. К сожалению захожу не часто, но заметил за минуту перед созданием темы.
Ваш слуга.

----------


## Amala Govinda das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

10 минут назад обнаружил, что от первой страницы сайта осталась только часть изображений и немного текста в нечитаемой кодировке. Пробовал и на Андроид и на Симбиан, одинаково.

Ваш слуга, Агд.

----------


## Эдвард

Поправили.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Только что была попытка атаки с главной страницы Кришна ру

----------


## Эдвард

Какой у вас антивирус и на какой тип вируса он жалуется?

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Я не запомнил какой вирус - в следующий раз сохраню скришот экрана. Антивирус - AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2011

----------


## Эдвард

Буду благодарен! Найдем и удалим  :smilies:

----------


## Сергей Шри

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны.вчера Хотел посмотреть славу Экадаши, но все ссылки на сайте ведут в маркет андроида. Что Случилось, Андроид захватил сайт? Исправьте Пожалуйста, Харе Кришна.

----------


## Эдвард

Какой браузер у вас? Заходили с ПК или смартфона/кпк?

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

Да. опять заразили  :ranting: 

Я неделю назад эту гадость удалял, а она снова появилась.

----------


## Сергей Шри

Пытался Зайти с двух устройств нокиа е–6 и н–9 , там браузер встроен. Наверно Нокиевский.

----------

